# Border traffic



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

Has anyone recently crossed the border northbound at the Laredo/Columbia bridge? “Recently” being since the onset of the current battle of words over the Central American immigrant caravans. I monitor the BWT (border wait times) site, and they indicate no major delays for non-commercial vehicles, but other sites warn of delays of 5+ hours. Nothing like boots on the ground to provide the most accurate assessment, if there be any recent boots on the ground.
Thanks in advance,
B


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks like Bridge #3 is the Colombia Bridge.
Laredo International Bridge Web Cams


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

mattoleriver said:


> Looks like Bridge #3 is the Colombia Bridge.
> Laredo International Bridge Web Cams


Thanks! It looks like, once I get my head around how the cam is oriented (orientated if you’re in Texas) this is nothing short of a godsend. At first glance, I believe the line of trucks is northbound, and the identifier, “Mexico side”, simply means that the cam is pointing at Mexico. I gather this by comparing it to the cam at Bridge #2, which I am familiar with. The wonders of modern technology. You have done well tonight. I’ll be singing your praises when we zip across the bridge later this week.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

I suspect that the OP did not "zip across" the border North Bound at the Colombia crossing... or anywhere else for that matter. Colombia times have been around 3 hours to cross due to the reassignment of employees to other western crossings. The problem is exasperated by truck traffic. The road into the Mexican compound is one lane and cars get backed up in the huge truck traffic until the last minute.


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

RickS said:


> I suspect that the OP did not "zip across" the border North Bound at the Colombia crossing... or anywhere else for that matter. Colombia times have been around 3 hours to cross due to the reassignment of employees to other western crossings. The problem is exasperated by truck traffic. The road into the Mexican compound is one lane and cars get backed up in the huge truck traffic until the last minute.


Rick is right, there was no “zippage”. After several days of viewing the traffic cams recommended by mattoleriver, we didn’t go out to Columbia, opting instead for a hybrid crossing of dropping our Mexican friends off at bridge #1, then taking the car over to #2. Pedestrian crossing is available at #1, with much shorter lines at the I-94 kiosk than at #2. The short lines are due to the fact that, if you’re walking across, you’re probably not leaving the border zone, so most walkers just flash their visa and pass. All in all, though the zippage would have been nice, it was an OK crossing, ~1 hr. A good ham sandwich with chips, cold soda, border radio, and a chatty wife make for a comfortable hour. Lastly, if anyone is wondering why cross at all at such a convoluted time on the border, it was a spring break gift for a wonderful Mexican daughter. I asked her to select where she wanted to go; Texas was her reply.


----------

